# Missing or rather "missed" persons:



## dither (Feb 23, 2015)

Arcopitcairn,



Gofa,


I miss those guys.

Arco seemed to be experiencing some difficulties and i hope he's hanging in there.

Gofa?
Well, i don't know.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 23, 2015)

There's a lot of missed members. Some will never return and some... who knows?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 23, 2015)

I haven't seen Gofa in a while either. He seems to pop in and out. :-k


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 23, 2015)

It's kind of a bummer when I think about it. And I'm so new, I don't know any of the people I see mentioned sometimes.  Wish I could have though.


----------



## dither (Feb 23, 2015)

Stay with us hammy, it just takes a while y'know?
So many beautiful people, they come and they go.
That's life i suppose.


----------



## dither (Feb 23, 2015)

Schrody said:


> There's a lot of missed members. Some will never return and some... who knows?



Yeah, i know.
I just notice their absence that's all.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I'm in it for the long haul. Already met some fantastic people.

Life is a massive ninny when it comes to that. Always giving and taking away


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dither, i don't know if you remember but you're one of the ones that convinced me to stick around. I think when you realize you have friends here that is often enough to convince someone to stay. I don't really know Arco but it wouldn't surprise me if Gofa came back, at least to visit


----------



## Gofa (Feb 23, 2015)

I started writing again a few weeks ago 
thought i had lost it   Funny how Pandora's death just sucked the life out of me and that part of my life

still ive done 3 more chapters and the plot is still there in my head

gidday Dither. I ate some nice chips with my Wife in Akaroa.  Went back and put vinegar on some.  Very clever  dispensor, one of those spray bottles with a trigger. Worked for me 

still see the world through dithering eyes as i walk about 

PS im back


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 23, 2015)

Talk about good timing 

Good to see you back, Gofa


----------



## Gofa (Feb 23, 2015)

I agree with Mr Condaments   Its all about you buddy   He knows stuff. I came back 

I want to see you recognised. Mr Mustard can help

no forum moderator, veteran or the like  i want 

Dither
legend


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 23, 2015)

When Leyline passed away, I went through a "forget it" phase with regards to writing. It's surprising how much people you've never met can mean to you, and affect your creative output. 

"A child's life is like a piece of paper on which every person leaves a mark." I think the same can be said for little communities like our own. 

Good luck, Gofa. Glad you're back in the swing, so to speak.


----------



## dither (Feb 23, 2015)

Gofa,
That's brilliant are you psychic or what?

Look i'm just me okay?
Reckon we both, and others besides, hurt a little when Pandora went y'know? and it's tough.
Good to see you man.
I mean really, good.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 23, 2015)

I must be telepathetic  and not good days im just pathetic 

lovely to see you too Mr M although there is a gap in your smile


----------



## Schrody (Feb 24, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> When Leyline passed away, I went through a "forget it" phase with regards to writing. It's surprising how much people you've never met can mean to you, and affect your creative output.
> 
> "A child's life is like a piece of paper on which every person leaves a mark." I think the same can be said for little communities like our own.
> 
> Good luck, Gofa. Glad you're back in the swing, so to speak.



And how about Pandora?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2015)

Schrody said:


> And how about Pandora?


Her passing has left a hole, no doubt. Leyline was crucial in my development as an artist, and many others here. Pandora was a constant shining beacon of positive energy, whom rendered every cynical and resentful comment to dust with her gentle spirit.   

The forum isn't the same without them. 

Another member I miss dearly is The Backward Ox. He was one of the first people to comment on my work, and made me want to excel above what I thought I was capable of. I haven't, yet, but his hard-to-please nature still sticks in the back of my head somewhere. He made me be absolutely certain of my research, too -- if you wrote anything inaccurate, he'd pounce on you without mercy. It's important to experience that harshness earlier than later.

I never told him how much his altercations with other people here made me laugh my ass off, and I wish I did. Dude was a one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Plasticweld (Feb 24, 2015)

Schrody said:


> And how about Pandora?



I think Pandora left a great message for the members of this site.  She would come right and tell you that she couldn't give the best critique.  What she did give was encouragement, what she did notice in anyone's writing was, what worked.  She was always well received because of her positive influence. 

Anyone here can be Pandora.  You need not be the most skilled writer to help, you need not be an expert in SPaG to really make a long lasting contribution to this site.  


When you see a member who is down and needs a hand up, all you have to do is send them a note, make a positive post, and a little piece of Pandora will continue to always be part of the site.  Being Selfless is something everyone can do.  That was a great legacy to leave behind.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2015)

You can't replace people, but you can stand on their shoulders.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 24, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Her passing has left a hole, no doubt. Leyline was crucial in my development as an artist, and many others here. Pandora was a constant shining beacon of positive energy, whom rendered every cynical and resentful comment to dust with her gentle spirit.
> 
> The forum isn't the same without them.
> 
> ...



I didn't know Leyline, but I miss Pandora very much. She was a sweetheart. And I could write names and names of the people who I was fond of and they don't come here anymore...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, same. Stormageddon was a breath of fresh air; lasm, with her incredibly keen eye and helpful nature; Moderan, with his opinionated and yet generous nature -- he helped me a lot with my music; Like a Fox, so full of energy, and a super talented writer; Caelum had an interesting style, and a scientific mind -- we talked a _bunch_ about games...

BabaYaga was another of my favourite writers, here. Anna Buttons; Foxee; Philistine -- miss our little movie chats; LouLou; Hawke; Alanmt is a lovely guy; JosephB.

Ah, like real life, familiar faces become unfamiliar, and move on to their next journeys. It's one of the downsides of close-knit communities like ours.

Of course, just like real life also, you never know when the doorbell will go and they return outta the blue.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 24, 2015)

Stormy of course, but bookmasta (he's not that often here) and yellow mustang too, and outiboros...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bookmasta is still here. He's just been busy lately. Yellow Mustang I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 24, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Bookmasta is still here. He's just been busy lately. Yellow Mustang I'm not sure what is going on.



Like I said, he's not here very often.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 24, 2015)

Yellow Mustang left a lovely comment on one of my tracks. Very encouraging and smart girl -- up on her science, if I remember. We need more science-y girls in general. (I didn't even realize English wasn't her first language, which is crazy when you think about it.)

Hiatuses can be broken. Let's hope.

Edit: @Blade, I meant crazy as in impressive, of course.


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> (I didn't even realize English wasn't her first language, which is crazy when you think about it.)



Not crazy but inspiring.:applouse: There are ESL posters on line whose English is flawless, better than the average English speaker actually. Though they encountered the challenge as adults rather than as small children it is a testament to sheer diligence that they can pull it off.:salut: Bravo for them.


----------



## dither (Feb 25, 2015)

YES! YES! YES!

I so wanted to post pics last year. For you know who i guess.
Then, just a few days ago it seemed as though my camera had died and now it seems to be working.
If i go out and about with as much enthusiasm as last spring i shall post pics hoping and praying that somehow somewhere, you know who is watching.
Yeah, i know, how corny is that? But that's just me.

dithering


----------



## Gofa (Feb 25, 2015)

Go forth good knight upon your quest. The Camera Gods have sent you a portent. Seek us a Dragon if only in image. Return with its spirit captured in pixelation that we might study it and be amazed.
Please note Sir Knight, Dragons are known to hide in flowers, trees and any beautiful scenery that is of curious interest.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Feb 25, 2015)

I disappeared for a while (new job took up a lot of time) but I don't think anyone noticed...I have this weird problem with forums that no matter how much I post/don't post I never seem to become an actual part of the community. Hopefully that can change, and it's probably just in my head anyway.

Anyway, I'm back now (yaay!)


----------



## LeeC (Feb 25, 2015)

InnerFlame00,

Well, I've only been here a tad over a year and don't recall you being here before, but I've noticed since you're a valued member of the community. Hope life doesn't get in the way of you sticking around.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi tigger


----------

